# Digital Caricature of Inge - SuddenLife



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a bit overdue.. LOL! Anyway.. a relatively in depth caricature of Inge done on the Bamboo with Paint Tool Sai.. 











D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the picture. I especially like her hair and kind of smirky smile. 

Who is Inge?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

SuddenLife


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two thumbs up! That's great!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I googled Inge and the only thing I got was... this picture xD

It's pretty cool, Like


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Like, like, like,like, etc.........


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

You sneaky bastard, I had completely forgotten about this! xD
I love it though. It's really cool ^^


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Feel free to use it as you like Sis.. It's yours

D


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha thanks! Definitely going to show it to friends, it's awesome ^^


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

... so she is Inge >.< hahahahaha


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, have you not seen the selfie with the many chins? 
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz279/IngesNSFWstuff/foto/20150609_212915_zpsg7vzh233.jpg

Fabulous, ain't it?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

hahahahahahahahaha fabulous >.<


----------

